
Music, Parties and Booze - Three Startup Sites That Love to Party - transburgh
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/5/9/music-parties-and-booze-_-three-sites-that-love-to-party/10150/view.aspx
======
raju
Going.com looks pretty impressive. And out of my town, Columbus, OH. Though
ironically, it does not list Columbus as one of the towns in its list...

Does anyone know who the founders are?

~~~
raju
Ok! Never mind... I read it all wrong... They are not out of Columbus, OH...
Jeez... I need to sleep :D

------
wschroter
sabat - thanks for suggesting I'm not a total douchebag! the book is a free
download on the homepage btw

------
sabat
This post is amusing, but the real discovery for me was Wil Schroter. (Ok,
stop snickering. In a lot of ways, I'm still catching up.)

Wil -- or at least, Wil's site and book ad -- kind of come off like maybe he's
one of those slimy SEO "experts" who LIKE TO YELL IN TYPE AND HAVE THE SECRETS
TO WEALTH NOW!!!!

But he's not that guy. I just ordered the book after perusing it @amazon. He's
humble and seems wise, and I will probably learn some stuff from the book.

